# Is this package feasible?



## HACM (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello everybody,
This is my first post here. I have received an offer [final & non-negotiable] from a Dubai based company with the following details:

*Job Title:* Business Development Manager

*Salary:* AED 16,650 per month

*Commission [per month]:* 1% on sales [this can range from AED 2,500 to 6,000] going by the average numbers.

*Medical:* Will be provided by the company for me but not the wife and kid [turns 4 in Jan].

*Air Ticket:* One economy class air ticket per annum.

An additional bump in salary equal to AED 5,000 per month is applicable if the performance is on par with the set targets after six months of employment.


*Note:* There will be no housing allowance, child education allowance, medical & travel allowance for the family, company car or relocation allowance but the company will fly me in if I accept the offer. There is no annual bonus provided in the company as the sales commission is considered to be a bonus.


---------

I won't bring the family with me initially if I accept but after 6 months I do plan to move them if all goes well. I feel the offer is on the lower side from the research I have done but I might be wrong which is why I need some guidance from the members here.


Can anybody provide their valuable feedback if this package is feasible? The office is in Dubai Media City so the accommodation would have to be around that area [Marina, Greens, Discovery Gardens etc.] rather than on the side i.e. Bur Dubai or Deira which is the other side of town.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Too low if they are not paying for accommodation,etc.


----------



## HACM (Nov 23, 2009)

rj.uk said:


> Too low if they are not paying for accommodation,etc.


Hmmm, I have a feeling that the offer is low as well. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

HACM said:


> Hello everybody,
> This is my first post here. I have received an offer [final & non-negotiable] from a Dubai based company with the following details:
> 
> *Job Title:* Business Development Manager
> ...




Answers in GREEN!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Also need to cater for accomodation starting at about 100K (Dirhams) per year and then going up ... depending what your requirements are there


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

HACM said:


> Hello everybody,
> This is my first post here. I have received an offer [final & non-negotiable] from a Dubai based company with the following details:
> 
> *Job Title:* Business Development Manager
> ...


Guys I know of in simular role(with degree) in assorted commercial sectors have base salary Dh 25 - 40K plus performance bonus, Dh8K housing, Dh2K car plus med cover plus 30 days paid leave plus a return biz class ticket p/a and all family relocation expenses paid for after 90days.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HACM

As others have said, the offer is far too low for you to support your family in anything like a reasonable manner. I would not advise that you accept this, but look for something else where the company considers their employees as well as their profits.

Good luck

-


----------



## HACM (Nov 23, 2009)

Guys,
Thank you very much for your feedback. I appreciate the candid answers and have decided to decline the offer because it is not a fair.

I will stick around this forum for sure. I already like this place.


----------



## brown_adobo (Nov 24, 2009)

Better stay where you are if that's the case. the offer is too low, and you are not sure if the commission is given. many conpanies tend to not give it for whatever reasons. A big chunk, say 30% of your income goes to accommodation; so youre at the losing end. Plus medical is expensive here. Think twice. Maybe youre better off where you are.


----------

